# Reckhorn B1/DSP1124 Upgrade to DEQ2496?



## Nat Ward (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi! I'm looking to upgrade my subwoofer EQ path and getting confused at the mix of home and pro audio gear. What I'd like to do is:

From
Rotel RSP-1066 => DSP1124 => Reckhorn B1 => EP2500

To
Rotel RSP-1066 => DEQ2496 => EP2500

The DSP1124 can't shift line voltage from the pre-amp's sub out, so I've got the Reckhorn there to provide a nice input signal to the EP2500. I'd like to simplify/upgrade, and after playing with lunchmoney's DEQ2496 I think one would be fun to have. I've gone through the owner's manuals but can't seem to find my answer, can I set the DEQ2496 to accept a home audio level input and send a pro audio level output to my amp? Thanks in advance for any help...

-Nat


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, an equalizer is a unity gain device, meaning it puts out the same signal level it receives (with the exception of changes to overall gain brought about by any filters used, of course). Output signal adjustment capabilities usually are found only with electronic crossovers or digital speaker processors, such as the DCX2496. Probably best to stick with what you already have.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well the DCX2496 would be a good upgrade, but you'd only be simplifying.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

it takes place of the BFD and b2 with more control, right?


----------

